# kontaktformular geht nicht



## halomania (19. August 2004)

kontaktformular geht nicht!

wohijn schickt der das dann?
der weis ja nich mal wohin! 


```
<p><font color="#0000FF"><input type="submit" value="Kommentar abschicken"> </font></p>
```
  
ich bin verzweifelt
wo /wie kann ich das einstelklen?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (19. August 2004)

Hi,

das ist kein Formular, das ist nur eine Schaltfläche (die allerdings ein Formular abschicken würde, wenn eins da wäre).

Versuch mal folgendes:
	
	
	



```
<form action="mailto:ich@me.de" method="post" enctype="application/x-www-form-urlencoded" name="form1">
  <input type="text" name="textfield">
  <input type="submit" name="Submit" value="Kommentar abschicken">
</form>
```
Statt einem mailto-Link kannst Du auch eine URL (z.B. ein Script, das die Daten verschickt) angeben.

Gruß


----------



## halomania (19. August 2004)

so das ist das ganze formular!
ich kann es net per code einfügen zu lang!

<form action="../../../../_derived/nortbots.htm" method="POST" onSubmit="location.href='../../../../_derived/nortbots.htm';return false;" webbot-action="--WEBBOT-SELF--" WEBBOT-onSubmit>
  <!--webbot bot="SaveResults" U-File="_private/feedback.txt"
  S-Format="TEXT/TSV" S-Label-Fields="TRUE" B-Reverse-Chronology="FALSE"
  S-Email-Format="TEXT/PRE" S-Email-Address="halomania@freenet.de"
  B-Email-Label-Fields="TRUE" S-Date-Format="%d %b %Y" S-Time-Format="%H:%M:%S"
  S-Builtin-Fields="REMOTE_NAME REMOTE_USER HTTP_USER_AGENT Date Time"
  U-Confirmation-Url="http://people.freenet.de/halomania6/Formular.htm" startspan --><strong>[FrontPage-Komponente &quot;Ergebnisse speichern &quot;]</strong><!--webbot bot="SaveResults" endspan i-checksum="25117" -->
  <p><strong><font color="#0000FF">Welche Art von Kommentar möchten Sie uns senden?</font></strong></p>
  <dl>

    <dd><font color="#0000FF"><input type="radio" name="NachrichtenTyp" value="Complaint">Beschwerde <input type="radio" name="NachrichtenTyp" value="Problem">Probleme
      <input type="radio" checked name="NachrichtenTyp" value="Suggestion">Vorschlag
      <input type="radio" name="NachrichtenTyp" value="Praise">Anerkennung<input type="radio" name="NachrichtenTyp" value="Praise1">Anmeldung</font></dd> 	&nbsp;

  </dl>
  <p><strong><font color="#0000FF">Worüber möchten Sie uns etwas mitteilen?</font></strong></p>
  <dl>
    <dd><font color="#0000FF"><select name="Betreff" size="1">

        <option selected>Website</option>
       <option>Links</option>
        <option>Anmeldung</option>
        <option>Members</option>
        <option>(Anderes)</option>
      </select> Anderes: <input type="text" size="26" maxlength="256" name="BetreffAnderes"></font></dd>

  </dl>
  <p><strong><font color="#0000FF">Geben Sie Ihren Kommentar in folgendes Feld ein:</font></strong></p>
  <dl>
    <dd><font color="#0000FF"><textarea name="Kommentare" rows="5" cols="42"></textarea></font></dd>
  </dl>
  <p><strong><font color="#0000FF">Teilen Sie uns bitte mit, wie wir mit Ihnen Kontakt aufnehmen
  können:</font></strong></p>
  <dl>
    <dd>

      <table>
        <tr>
          <td><font color="#0000FF">Name</font>
          <td><font color="#0000FF"><input type="text" size="35" maxlength="256" name="BenutzerName">
            </font>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td><font color="#0000FF">E-Mail</font>

          <td><font color="#0000FF"><input type="text" size="35" maxlength="256" name="BenutzerEMail">
            </font>
        </tr>
      </table>
    </dd>
  </dl>
  <dl>
    <dd><font color="#0000FF"><input type="checkbox" name="KontaktaufnahmeAngefordert" value="ContactRequested">
      Nehmen Sie bitte sobald wie möglich mit mir Kontakt auf.</font></dd>

  </dl>
  <p><font color="#0000FF"><input type="submit" value="Kommentar abschicken"> </font></p>
</form>


----------



## Tobias Menzel (19. August 2004)

Ok,

```
../../../../_derived/nortbots.htm
```
dorthin werden die Daten verschickt (was auch immer da liegen mag). Im "action"-Attribut wird die Ziel-URL angegeben. Was allerdings das "return false" soll... ? Zudem sagen mir Properties wie "webbot-action" nicht viel - handelt es sich um eine Extension des Anbieters?

Tipp: setze Dich mit dem Anbieter dieses Formulars/Mailers auseinander.

Gruß


----------



## halomania (20. August 2004)

ja ich habs jetzt rausgefunden! deihne antwort kam ein wenig spät 
trotzdem danke für die umstände!


----------

